# Форум для решивших переступить черту > Обсуждаем суицид >  Почему не легализуют суицид?????

## valeron

Почему нельзя сделать клиники где всех доброврольцев будут усыплять и резать на органы! много было бы желающих! и много бы достойных людей спасли! а те кто не хочет жить могли бы умереть ДОСТОЙНО, как люди!!!!! а не как свиньи опущенные жить и мучаться!!! жить вопреки зачем???  ПОЧЕМУ НЕ ЛЕГАЛИЗУЮТ?? Ваше мнение!!! Хотят чтобы мы мучались?

----------


## Гражданин

В обсуждении такой темы можно долго философствовать и дискуссировать, то данная проблема слишком сложна, имеет множество нюансов, с точки зрения гумманности, законности, религиозности.
Если хочешь узнать, почему во многих странах запрещено, то лучше поискать в интернете...

----------


## Selbstmord

Согласен с автором. Если бы это легализовали, не было бы никаких суицид-форумов, попыток самоубийства и т.д. Чуть что - пошел в больницу (или куда там) и усе. И проще, и самое главное - все довольны!

----------


## Kali-Ma

> У американцев итак все добровольны.
> Каждый желающий может подписать бумажку ,что в случае чего с тобой ты можешь быть использован на органы.
> А суицид - какой с него толк?В авариях - катастрофах гибнет в 10 раз больше.
> А прыжки с моста золотые ворота наблюдать приятно
> А у нас как обычно хаос,кто-то ловит рыбку в этой каломутине
> интернет завален обьявлениями "продам почку" "куплю почку"


 У нас безо всяких бумажек ты можешь быть использован на органы - твое согласие предполагается. А эти объявления - "продам-куплю почку" - абсолютно не реализуемы.

----------


## Сломанная жизнь

Не легализуют потому что с точки зрения религии это убийство, с точки зрения медецины убийство, с точки зрения социума убийство, чего говорить судили врача который проводил эвтоназию смертельно больным и тоже убийство, и вообще в обществе какое мнение сложилось что мол это люди псих больные или со слабой психикой (хотя себя убить может только сильный человек) ну и всегда найдуться те кто будут говорить что жить надо, что все получиться что все пройдет и так большинство. 
Попросту не понять обычному люду суицыдника а канечно сложно понять когда все хорошо и все устраивает.

----------


## Psih

всеми руками за легализацию суицида, если кто-то не хочет жить, пускай лучше его используют, что бы жил тот кто хочет этого

----------


## ark-a-n

deleted

----------


## ark-a-n

deleted

----------


## Kali-Ma

> Недавно читал похожее рассуждение. Там человек предлагал такую идею: создать специальные центры для самоубийц, куда можно добровольно прийти и без всяких проблем (для себя и для родственников) закончить жизнь. То есть там будет возможность быстрого, безболезненного и "чистого" су. Без луж крови и прочих ненужных последствий.
> Причем, перед уходом можно еще раз спокойно все обдумать. Поговорить с такими же, как ты, посидеть за чашкой кофе и т.д.
> 
> Но такого в ближайшее время не будет. Как уже сказали выше, против этого и общество, и религия, и законы. Возможно, это и правильно — и такая легкость ухода действительно не нужна.


 А вот, допустим, сбой системы, и несмотря на все манипуляции человек остается жив, но мучается. И - что? Что делать работникам заведения? Добивать или спасать?

----------


## ark-a-n

deleted

----------


## Kali-Ma

> *Kali-Ma*
> По идее, там вероятность, что человек жив останется, стремится к нулю. Все-таки способ ухода будет разработан профессионалами, а не какими-нибудь "любителями". Ну на крайний случай, сделать запасной вариант.


 То есть всё-таки добить?

----------


## ark-a-n

deleted

----------


## Selbstmord

Суицид шоу - кошмар, никогда бы такое даже на видео не смотрел, не то чтобы идти куда то...

----------


## Tuu

А я против легализации... хотя... суицидов сразу же стало бы меньше, уверяю)))
А против я по причине того, что есть люди у которых это состояние сезонно и его просто надо "переболеть", как ангину, и остальное время года можно радоваться жизни)

----------


## dea

То, что предлагает автор темы, называется «эвтаназия». Точнее, даже не эвтаназия (т.к. эвтаназия – лишение жизни безнадежно больных, а здесь речь идет не только о больных людях), а просто убийство. В российском праве, да не только в российском это статья УК. Т.е. вы предлагаете легализовать убийство? Суицид с правовой т. зр. – это не убийство, это самоубийство. Самоубийство не надо легализовывать, поскольку оно не запрещено. Никто никому не запрещает покончить собой

----------


## XoMKa

Потому-что не выгодно (системе) терять рабов по их желанию, а кто пахать будет? Кто воевать?

----------


## sasoka

> Самоубийство не надо легализовывать, поскольку оно не запрещено. Никто никому не запрещает покончить собой


 Как это не запрещено? Очень даже запрещено. В тюрьму конечно не отправят, а в дурку запросто могут, на принудительное лечение

----------


## Kali-Ma

> Потому-что не выгодно (системе) терять рабов по их желанию, а кто пахать будет? Кто воевать?


 Ерунда. За суицид никого не наказывают. А не поощряют суицид... Так его никто не поощряет. Отдельные цивилизации в отдельные периоды не в счет.

----------


## Вещий_Олег

Совершая СУ т.е накладыванием на себя рук отвечает за всё сам суицидник и в какой то степени те кто толкнул его к этому. Если легализуют суицид, то отвечать за это придется врачам или тем кто будет  помогать переход в иной мир. Я имею в введу 
отвечать перед Богом или Создателем или кому как подходит Автором, Творцом.
Как ни как грех и он Большой. Врачи делающие аборты, те кто убивает животных на мясо или просто так отправляя раньше времени кого то "туды" долго не живут, а если и живут то в болезнях и мучениях постоянных. Кто из врачей рискнет наладить поставку  суицидников на тот свет?

----------


## June

Просто активное большинство, устанавливающее правила, по которым мы живем, не знает, как это, жить год за годом с постоянной болью и с отсутствием надежды. Большинству людей кажется, что жизнь прекрасна и они просто не могут понять проблемы людей, которые уверенно не хотят жить.

----------


## Cynic

мда уж было бы приятно без напрягов умереть...прежде всего надо искоренять христианские ценности, это долгий процесс. мы все уже будем мертвы когда такие центры появятся=)

----------


## Kali-Ma

> мы все уже будем мертвы *когда* такие центры появятся=)


 *Если вообще* такие центры появятся. Надеюсь, что нет.

----------


## moriablanda

> Почему нельзя сделать клиники где всех доброврольцев будут усыплять и резать на органы! много было бы желающих! и много бы достойных людей спасли! а те кто не хочет жить могли бы умереть ДОСТОЙНО, как люди!!!!! а не как свиньи опущенные жить и мучаться!!! жить вопреки зачем???  ПОЧЕМУ НЕ ЛЕГАЛИЗУЮТ?? Ваше мнение!!! Хотят чтобы мы мучались?


 Никто ничего за тебя не хочет и не имеет права принимать решения. Никто не знает о том, что ты мучаешься до тех пор, пока ты об этом не расскажешь и не попросишь помощи. Все мучения себе создал сам человек и никто, кроме него самого, не несет за это ответственности. На самом деле, проблемы имеет каждый человек, только разница в том, что умеет он с ними справляться или нет.

----------


## cocacola

Суицид "с помощью" легализован, например в Швейцарии. Есть клиника, где летальную инъекцию делают не только смертельно больным, но и всем желающим. Правда это стоит денег и занимает некоторое время. То есть они хотят убедиться, что желание уйти из жизни не сиюминутно, а хорошо обдуманно.

----------


## zero

> Почему не легализуют суицид?????


 Зачем? Слишком много проблем. Да и кому это нужно, кроме самого суицидента? Да и нужно ли на самом деле?
И родственики могут оспорить...

----------


## смертник

> *Если вообще* такие центры появятся. Надеюсь, что нет.


 а что, в футураме были будки самоубийц, кладешь монетку и выбираешь как умереть  :Big Grin: 
почему же ты надеешься что не появятся? ты ведь атеистка, тебе должно быть всеравно...
а я считаю что подобное - преступление против бога..

----------


## мутный тип

Были бы такие центры я  уже не сидел бы на этом форуме. ....

----------


## fuсka rolla

потому, что в россии живет 140 (или 170) миллионов всего. А желающих безболезненно умереть во сне от укола больше, чем суицидников (тех, кому в принципе все равно, как умирать).

----------


## Cynic

Ну в те времена когда сажали за попытку суицида иронично но можно было купить морфий и сильные снотворные и умереть надежно и без страданий. А сейчас что дает демократия и атеизм если без рецепта не купишь ничего и людей как могут ограждают от опасных веществ?

----------


## бывшийкурильщик

я думаю одна из причин это на грёбанное правительство,ему просто не выгодно будет терять рабов, которые платят налоги которые мать их так любят разворовывать чиновники депутаты и т.д.

----------


## Григорий я.

суицид не выгоден государству))

----------


## redirect

Никого бы на земле не осталось )) Города были бы пустые...

----------


## wiki

А зачем его легализовать? Кому надо сделают су и так, без легализации.

----------


## Игорёк

уголовной ответственности за неудачное су нет. Значит можно сказать что он и так легализован.

----------


## zmejka

Но спасать же будут, не спрашивая, если найдут...еще и в психушку закроют.

----------


## wiki

Но всё-равно можно же сделать, просто надо место найти подходящее, что бы не нашли и не спасли.

----------


## бееееееееее

почему не легализируют проституцию???!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Siad

Были мыслишки на эту тему, изложу поподробнее:
 Являешся в заведение по помощи лёгкого уходи из жизни:
 1) Заполняешь форму: отчего и почему так решил. 
 2) Назначают на приём к психиатру на подтверждение трезвости и вменяемости.
 3) Обязуют в течении полугода раз в месяц посещать того же психиатра ( естественно он пытается решить твою проблемму или\и отговорить от необратимого шага)
 4) В назначенный срок подписываешь гору бумаг и ложишся под капельницу для быстрого и безболезненного умервщления.
  По моему был бы идеальный вариант, и людей бы спасли больше, тех кто поддавшись порыву ушёл из жизни.

----------


## zmejka

> Но всё-равно можно же сделать, просто надо место найти подходящее, что бы не нашли и не спасли.


  ну, это ж и убить так кого то можно, все детально обдумав, чтобы не поймали и не посадили :Smile:  но это ж не значит, что убийство легализировано.

----------


## Siad

Не в праве решать человек жить другим или нет, а свою жизнь или смерть определяет сам, вот и разница.

----------


## wiki

> Были мыслишки на эту тему, изложу поподробнее:
>  Являешся в заведение по помощи лёгкого уходи из жизни:
>  1) Заполняешь форму: отчего и почему так решил. 
>  2) Назначают на приём к психиатру на подтверждение трезвости и вменяемости.
>  3) Обязуют в течении полугода раз в месяц посещать того же психиатра ( естественно он пытается решить твою проблемму или\и отговорить от необратимого шага)
>  4) В назначенный срок подписываешь гору бумаг и ложишся под капельницу для быстрого и безболезненного умервщления.
>   По моему был бы идеальный вариант, и людей бы спасли больше, тех кто поддавшись порыву ушёл из жизни.


 Вот классно бы было.

----------


## zmejka

> Не в праве решать человек жить другим или нет, а свою жизнь или смерть определяет сам, вот и разница.


  ну это мы с тобой так считаем, а государство считает, что если состояние человека угрожает его жизни, то, для его же добра его нужно положить в психушку :Smile:   нет, ну я совсем не спорю ни с кем здесь, просто в этом плане взгляды су настроенных людей и взгляды государства не совпадают :Smile:

----------


## June

Родственники суицидников будут против. Их большинство, и государству приходится с ними считаться.

----------


## Psalm69

любопытный фильм на эту тему "вы не знаете Джека".. возможно - не помню -  я даже про него уже писал.
наверняка, некоторым с этого форума фамилия Кеворкян знакома - фильм как раз про него.
http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3476991
не скажу, что шедевр, но во-первых  - игра Аль Пачино. 
во-вторых, может быть проясните для себя некоторые вопросы.

----------


## Fallen

обеими руками за создание центров суицида. Довольно гуманно давать жить тем кто хочет и забирать у тех, кому она уже не нужна. А так не живут ни те ни другие, да и сопутствующих проблем хватает. Но государству по большому счету наплевать на всех.

----------


## Black_rose

Действительно

----------


## Марена

Да государству на---ать как раз на самоубийц единственное за что они переживают то что ,проподет лишний человек с которого можно драть налоги.
Хотя должны быть такие группы где собираються люди в реальной жизни и глаза в глаза рассказывают дру другу сокровенные вещи .Потом плачут все вместе , идут в клуб напиваються просыпаються и понимают что ХОТЯТ  жить.Если вы смотрели иностранные фильмы то понимаете про что я..группы этих людей конфидециальны кроме например 5 участников группы никто не будут знать чем вы занимаетесь.По крайней мере не будем скрывать аогда видишь людей которым так же хреново становиться легчеби можно найти человека который тебя поймет.
Но у нас такого никогда небудет, только если за большие деньги)) но это уже ни то.

----------


## Nails

> обеими руками за создание центров суицида. Довольно гуманно давать жить тем кто хочет и забирать у тех, кому она уже не нужна. А так не живут ни те ни другие, да и сопутствующих проблем хватает. Но государству по большому счету наплевать на всех.


  Государству не наплевать а просто им не нужны суецидники.Многие из таких вот людей налаживают потом жизнь и забывают об этом.Просто бывает критическая ситуация и даже не смотря на нее мы живем дальше и стараеемся найти себе цели.Вот говорите наплевать государству так получается им наплевать на свою экономику страны и тд,что зависит от тех же людей?оО Интересный вывод.

----------


## Biven4

> Почему нельзя сделать клиники где всех доброврольцев будут усыплять и резать на органы! много было бы желающих! и много бы достойных людей спасли!


   Проблема заключается в том, старина, что людей мало... - спасать некого.

----------


## Fallen

> Государству не наплевать а просто им не нужны суецидники.Многие из таких вот людей налаживают потом жизнь и забывают об этом.Просто бывает критическая ситуация и даже не смотря на нее мы живем дальше и стараеемся найти себе цели.Вот говорите наплевать государству так получается им наплевать на свою экономику страны и тд,что зависит от тех же людей?оО Интересный вывод.


 а вот здесь, думаю, нужно четко разделять людей на тех, кто истинный су, и тех, кому нужна психологическая помощь. У многих людей в какой-то период жизни случаются такие мысли, но я не призываю пускать всех под нож. Это уже как на скотобойне получится. Я немного о другом. Суициды случаются? Случаются. Это статистика. И в то же время институт донорства страдает. Может можно каким-то образом извлекать некую пользу из этих смертей, как бы ужасно это ни звучало. Чтобы всё было не напрасно. Я не думаю, что поток смертей увеличится, вряд ли найдется такое большое количество желающих прервать жизнь дабы помочь ближнему, зачастую не знакомому.

----------


## Biven4

Государству абсолютно наплевать на самоубийц. Проблема для государства заключается только в тех случаях, когда суицид происходит публично. И то проблемы весьма меркантильного свойства.

----------


## Fallen

> Государству абсолютно наплевать на самоубийц. Проблема для государства заключается только в тех случаях, когда суицид происходит публично. И то проблемы весьма меркантильного свойства.


 собственно говоря да. Общество с осуждением смотрит на государство. Типа чтож ты, родное, не можешь уберечь детей своих, наверно не от хорошей жизни случается всё это. И потому ищут виноватых (доведение до самоубийства), выступают с речами и мерами профилактики. Но когда всё происходит без лишнего шума, то и выясняется, что всем забить.

----------


## Black_rose

потомц что мы все такие толерантные и добрые. и остальные являясь эгоистами считают нас эгоистами. потому и не дадут так все организовать. хотя идея очень хорошая.

----------


## Дмитрий_9

Было бы замечательно-приходишь в центр суицида(хм.. название), тебе дают на выбор легкий или не легкий наркотик, специальная музыка, оставляют в темной комнате и ''лекарство'', останавливающее сердце..

----------


## Натана

Что значит, вообще, легализуют? В УК РФ статьи за это нет.

Я вот понять не могу, что ж тогда не поехать служить в горячую точку, пойти работать в милицию и работать там честно, или пожарником быть?  Разве этого вам мало? Почему вы удивляетесь, что вас считают эгоистами?

----------


## Натана

> Было бы замечательно-приходишь в центр суицида(хм.. название), тебе дают на выбор легкий или не легкий наркотик, специальная музыка, оставляют в темной комнате и ''лекарство'', останавливающее сердце..


 а если бы согласно заключенному контракту у тебя не было бы права на отказ, ведь услуга уже оплачена... так бы была красива эта музыка?

----------


## Black_rose

Туда по доброй воле пойдут служить только искренние люди воли. А остальные люди типа куриц будут стараться оставлять своих мужей сыновьев подальше от такого рода деятельностей потому что им плевать на все лишь бы был рядом

----------


## Taliesin

Единственная воспринимаемая мною реальная причина ограничивать эвтаназию - возможность того, что она будет использована для маскировки предумышленных убийств. 

Хмм, если бы процедура была доступной по цене и приятной (наркотики, антураж, подготовка), я бы и сам ей воспользовался. 

\\ Так и представляю себе профильный бизнес с лозунгом:"На нас не жаловался еще ни один клиент!" или "Умрите приятнее, чем жили."

----------


## Натана

> Единственная воспринимаемая мною реальная причина ограничивать эвтаназию - возможность того, что она будет использована для маскировки предумышленных убийств. 
> 
> Хмм, если бы процедура была доступной по цене и приятной (наркотики, антураж, подготовка), я бы и сам ей воспользовался. 
> 
> \\ Так и представляю себе профильный бизнес с лозунгом:"На нас не жаловался еще ни один клиент!" или "Умрите приятнее, чем жили."


 всё б, чтоб попроще... а как же " а он, мятежный, ищет бури..."

----------


## Kali-Ma

> Действительно. У нас же легализована, например, смерть за родину(из этого даже культ сделали) так почему я имею право(и обязан) умереть за родину, но не имеют права умереть по собственному желанию?


 Вам уже сто раз говорили: всё Вы имеете, суицид не наказуем, только - сами-сами-сами.

----------


## Kali-Ma

> Не надо мешать в одну кашу легализацию и отсутствие уголовной ответственности(в психушку, кстати, загреметь вполне можно). Разве, например, суицид закреплён в конституции как право гражданина? — нет! А ведь это могло бы способствовать появлению эффективного сервиса, который бы обеспечивал 100% результат. Ведь импровизация в таком деле чревата.


 Вот и не надо мешать: я точно по сабжу темы отвечаю. Всё, что не запрещено, разрешено. В Конституции никогда не будет такой статьи, как, думаю, и в иных законах. А "эффективный сервис" может привести к появлению новых геворкянов.

----------


## euffa

Автора полностью поддерживаю. Также согласна  с тем что просто надо разделять людей испытывающих временные трудности и человека осознанно ищущего смерти. Надо разработать правила. Например выполнять "желание клиента" если до этого было уже 2 попытки. Сомнений нет что этот человек все равно не будет жить. Оптимально с точки зрения демографической политики, ведь органы одного самоубийцы могут спасти жизни нескольких "полезных" для общества людей. Что касается эгоистичности людей которые хотят уйти надо понимать, что навязчивая идея суицида это тяжелая болезнь, излечимая только в теории, на практике  ни психологи ни психотропные препараты, ни психушка не могут изменить мышление. Сколько людей зацикленных на Су знаю они все ушли, только причинили до этого много боли и проблем окружающим своими бесконечными попытками.

----------


## renat

Правильно это было бы или нет, не берусь судить. 
Такого никогда не сделают легально. Слишком много нюансов и моральных и религиозных и пр. но вполне реально принять закон что ЕСЛИ человек перед суицидом:

1. оставляет предсмертную записку о добровольном уходе.
2. оставляет (предварительно разумеется подготовленное) нотариально заверенное письмо с согласием продать свои органы, с условием чтобы деньги были переданы родственникам, ну или на благотворительные цели).
3. оставляет (предварительно разумеется подготовленное) полное медицинское заключение о состоянии своего здоровья, и своих органов со снимками.
4. непосредственно перед суицидом звонит в клинику сообщает о своем намерении умереть (в т.ч. и о продаже органов).

    то, в этом случае, его желание исполняется.
плюсы: такая подготовка гарантирует, что человек действительно сделал это добровольно и осознанно, врачей никто не сможет в чем-либо обвинить, смерть человека не будет напрасной (кого то спасут от смерти), родственники суицидника получат деньги (слабое утешение, но все-таки....). 
так было бы правильнее, как мне кажется.

----------


## симон

а ведь мы живем в мире где по идее демократия, либеризация и свобода выбора. Ограничивается лишь то что может ущемить права другого. Согласно этому выбор жить не жить сугубо индивидуальный

----------


## Troumn

А как же это?
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D1%F3%...F3%F0%E8%E7%EC
Осталось накопить денег на поездку в Швейцарию.)))

----------


## zmejka

симон, вот именно - что "по идее"  а залезь, скажем на крышу, будто собираешься спрыгнуть... вот и увидишь реалии ))))

----------


## симон

> симон, вот именно - что "по идее"  а залезь, скажем на крышу, будто собираешься спрыгнуть... вот и увидишь реалии ))))


 жуть долго привыкал к высоте!)

----------


## Уходящий к звездам.

Даже если введут, то будет освидетельствование психического состояния, и всех по факту все равно будут срезать как тех, кто требует лечения, а не эвтаназии. Эвтаназия скорее нужна для неизлечимых больных, которые скоро умрут, но устали страдать от невыносимой боли. А в плоскости психических расстройств - в лес.

----------


## zmejka

вот вроде бы в Швеции один психически больной ( с тяжелой формой МДП вроде бы...)  вроде как добился эвтаназии... то есть - что врач имеет ПРАВО выписать ему смертельную дозу барбитуратов... но это не значит ОБЯЗАННОСТЬ, и вопрос еще, пойдет ли какой врач на это...  вот. а вообще - я не понимаю зачем людям, которые способны сами покончить с собой - эвтаназия? о_О  ну, конечно же - приятней выпить барбитурат под присмотром врачей и мирно уснуть, чем вешаться, скажем, или тот же барбитурат заказывать нелегально кто знает откуда. и еще кто знает что вышлют.  но все же - если руки работают - зачем вешать свою смерть на кого то? не понимаю.

----------


## Уходящий к звездам.

Удалось добиться? Возможно в 1 из 1000 случаев Эвтаназия позволительна, когда форма не поддается совсем лечению. Но 100% здесь присутствующих под требования не пройдут все равно.

----------


## zmejka

короче - вот эта статья. (старая, как мир))http://www.gazeta.ru/2007/02/03/oa_230594.shtml

----------


## Dementiy

Не легализуют потому, что для этого власти придется сделать несколько телодвижений.
А для того чтобы власть хоть что-то сделала ее нужно в этом хорошенько убедить.
И кто же ее убедит? Пару сотен разочаровавшихся в жизни молокососов?

Для того чтобы какой-нибудь законопроект вступил в силу нужно приложить немало усилий.
Теоретически, этого можно было добиться, постоянно и целенаправленно проводя акции протеста, освещая этот вопрос в СМИ, наконец, проводя акты/попытки суицида рядом со зданиями правительства (уж если хочется убиться, так хоть с пользой для дела) и т.д. и т.п.
Но никто же не хочет этим заниматься? Всем подавай готовое решение на блюдечке с голубой каемочкой...

Впрочем, для желающих покончить с собой, это не главное препятствие.

----------


## Кирилллл

вы зря обижаетесь на нашу власть, просто у нас во власти сидят одни гуманисты, которые о нас же ребят беспокоятся, ведь мы с вами не в состоянии решить стоит ли нам жить или нет.  весь этот расчудесный гуманизм у них хорошо сочетается с нещадной эксплуатацией народа, армия работа по 12 часов в сутки за гроши, шикарная пенсия. ну разве кому то, живущему в таком чудесном государстве может прийти в голову суицид.

----------


## freeze

> .... ну разве кому то, живущему в таком чудесном государстве может прийти в голову суицид.


 и в предсмертной записке было написано ,, так люблю Россию, что выпрыгиваю из окна от счастья,,

----------


## Rum

Хм, может быть, потому, что тогда бы в эту клинику заявилось огромное количество желающих? И среди них много несовершеннолетних. А они а) не слишком-то обдумали свой выбор; б) как решить вопрос с их родителями? те ведь явно будут против.
Да и вообще, зачем эти клиники? Какая от них польза? Кто хочет убиться - сам убьётся, кто не хочет - тот живёт. А органы всегда найти можно.

----------


## Кирилллл

> Да и вообще, зачем эти клиники? Какая от них польза? Кто хочет убиться - сам убьётся, кто не хочет - тот живёт. А органы всегда найти можно.


 ну в таких клиниках тебе сделают безболезненый суицид. плюс отношение с пониманием к твоему поступку. можно было бы сделать компенсацию близким людям суицидника, за то что государство не оправдало ожидания гражданина)))), но это в нашей стране вообще фантастика. в поликлинике это всё было бы как то цивилизованно(ну если не брать в расчёт реалии нашей медицины). а так траванулся в засраной квартире, пищевод твой не выдержал ты обосрался, в итоге ты полудохлый стонешь и ползаешь по своей комнате, потом тебя обнаружили вызвали скорую и одно сплошное унижение. хотя ты вроде как подыхал ради того чтобы тебя не унижали, а тут... хотя конечно бастовать ради этого я бы не стал, это тупо, да и мне больше насрать. просто факт что это было бы комфортнее и цивилизованнее. но как правильно выше написал Dementiy для этого нужны телодвижения а государство у нас очень гуманное.

----------


## lisenok

Отвечу на этот вопрос посмотрев на него немного с другой стороны. Если у нас легализируют суицид или эвтаназию, то от этого могут пострадать люди, которые этого не хотели. Вы же не забывайте о том в каком мы живем "правовом" государстве! Под такими предлогами будут убирать много людей, которые "помешали" кому-то! А у нас это делать умеют! Вот по этим причинам я против легализации как СУ так и эвтаназии. Это возможно, но только не в нашем государстве!

----------


## Rum

> ну в таких клиниках тебе сделают безболезненый суицид. плюс отношение с пониманием к твоему поступку.


 В Древней Греции и Древнем Риме было подобие этого. Там за государственный счёт заготавливался яд цикуты. Любой желающий приходил, излагал свои причины сенату, и если тот считал их достаточными, человеку выдавался яд. Действительно полезно и просто. Почему бы и нет?

----------


## Заблудшая

> В Древней Греции и Древнем Риме было подобие этого. Там за государственный счёт заготавливался яд цикуты. Любой желающий приходил, излагал свои причины сенату, и если тот считал их достаточными, человеку выдавался яд. Действительно полезно и просто. Почему бы и нет?


 Представляю, какие очереди были бы на подобные услуги... И сколько бы они стоили. Хотя это можно было бы даже сделать полезным, для тех, кто хочет жить, но не может. Применять яды не вызывающие изменения во внутренних органах (не знаю, есть ли такие), а органы использовать в донорских целях..

----------


## Rum

> Представляю, какие очереди были бы на подобные услуги... И сколько бы они стоили. Хотя это можно было бы даже сделать полезным, для тех, кто хочет жить, но не может. Применять яды не вызывающие изменения во внутренних органах (не знаю, есть ли такие), а органы использовать в донорских целях..


 Да и пусть будут очереди, не всех же одобрят. Но у нас такое вряд ли сделают, стране работники нужны, биомасса.

----------


## zanaves

Может так поучительнее? Вот покончил кто-то с собой и люди думают, что могло послужить причиной, разбираются. Ха-ха. Больше информации по людям в критические моменты. Ну разве оно не стоит головной боли лишь неких близких. Грязноватая работа, но не зря выходят разные книги, пособия. Все это накапливает информацию и в дальнейшем может быть подспорьем для лучшего общества.

----------


## Заблудшая

> Может так поучительнее? Вот покончил кто-то с собой и люди думают, что могло послужить причиной, разбираются. Ха-ха. Больше информации по людям в критические моменты. Ну разве оно не стоит головной боли лишь неких близких. Грязноватая работа, но не зря выходят разные книги, пособия. Все это накапливает информацию и в дальнейшем может быть подспорьем для лучшего общества.


 Да кому это нужно - разбираться в причинах...Наивно думать, что людям есть какое-то дело до чужой смерти. Максимум, родственники помучаются чувством надуманной вины. А легализация, наоборот, дала бы куда больше информации и пользы обществу. Была бы четкая статистика по самоубийствам, характеризующая в какой-то мере уровень жизни в стране, могли бы проводится опросы и обследования потенциальных самоубийц, с целью выявить какие причины или возможно отклонения толкают людей на этот шаг, в конце концов людей, ставших инвалидами после неудачных попыток (по идее тоже находящихся на попечении гос-ва) не было бы..
Но я согласна с *Rum*, что такое никогда не разрешат...

----------


## Dementiy

Эвтаназия запрещена не только в России но и в других странах (развитых и не очень).
Поэтому это проблема имеет глобальный характер.
Кроме того, самоубийц слишком мало и они слишком асоциальны, для того чтобы добиться для себя таких льгот.

----------


## zmejka

ну да, эвтаназия запрещена. но суицид то никто не запрещал. А раз не запрещал, то и незачем бороться за его разрешение ) и в тюрьму никого не посадят за су мысли, ну или неудачную попытку су...  в дурку - самое большее (  но оттуда через месяц два то выпустят...

----------


## Rum

> ну да, эвтаназия запрещена. но суицид то никто не запрещал. А раз не запрещал, то и незачем бороться за его разрешение ) и в тюрьму никого не посадят за су мысли, ну или неудачную попытку су...  в дурку - самое большее (  но оттуда через месяц два то выпустят...


 Хм, а вот что забавно, давным-давно в некоторых странах за попытку суицида (разумеется, неудавшуюся) сажали в тюрьму на срок от полугода до года. Или карали смертной казнью. Абсурд полный.



> Эвтаназия запрещена не только в России но и в других странах (развитых и не очень).
> Поэтому это проблема имеет глобальный характер.
> Кроме того, самоубийц слишком мало и они слишком асоциальны, для того чтобы добиться для себя таких льгот.


 По всему миру самоубийц не так уж мало. Тем не менее, мне кажется, что в перспективе будущего могут создать нечто подобное, но мы до тех чудных лет не доживём уж точно. Создали же, например, в некоторых европейских странах бесплатные операции по смене пола. Тебя исследуют полгода или сколько-то там и ежели считают, что ты действительно психологически не можешь жить в своём теле, делают операцию.
Но опять же, если говорить про нашу страну, сюда позднее всех доберётся такое новшество, если доберётся вообще.

----------


## Dementiy

> Но опять же, если говорить про нашу страну, сюда позднее всех доберётся такое новшество, если доберётся вообще.


 Я написал про разные страны для того, чтобы подчеркнуть: "Легализация суицида не есть проблема России."
Тем не менее, вам опять понадобилось дискредитировать страну в которой живете.

В России есть множество реальных проблем, как, например, в той же Америке.
Но почему американец, при любой возможности, старается подчеркнуть достоинства своей страны, а русский человек - наборот, свои недостатки?
Ведь нет никаких оснований обвинять Россию по данному вопросу, и тем не менее...

----------


## Kali-Ma

В Бельгии эвтаназия легальна. Более того, сейчас в ней рассматривается законопроект о детской эвтаназии. Эксперты считают, что законопроект имеет все шансы стать законом, несмотря на протесты части населения.

----------


## Заблудшая

Эвтаназия это все же не одно и то же, что легализация суицида. Там есть условия, вроде неизбежной смерти в скором будущем, которую можно доказать (неизлечимая болезнь), невыносимые страдания... Конечно, никто не может дать оценку интенсивности чужих страданий (особенно душевных), но думаю, большая часть суицидников не смогла бы ее получить.

----------


## Rum

> Я написал про разные страны для того, чтобы подчеркнуть: "Легализация суицида не есть проблема России."
> Тем не менее, вам опять понадобилось дискредитировать страну в которой живете.
> 
> В России есть множество реальных проблем, как, например, в той же Америке.
> Но почему американец, при любой возможности, старается подчеркнуть достоинства своей страны, а русский человек - наборот, свои недостатки?
> Ведь нет никаких оснований обвинять Россию по данному вопросу, и тем не менее...


 Вас это каким-либо образом затрагивает? По-моему каждый человек волен иметь своё мнение на любой счёт, в том числе и насчёт страны. Я люблю свою Родину, но не государство. Даже те же американцы удивляются насколько русские разбираются в политике своей страны и обсуждают эти вопросы, тогда как у них это случается редко. Видите различие? 
Нет оснований? Отчего же? Есть. В Россию все новшества доходят запоздало, те же школы впервые были сделаны на европейский манер, но только спустя много лет. Медицина отстала, генетика и многие другие науки. Здесь нет ЛИЧНОСТИ и ПРАВ. Эти слова из разряда фантастики, а если нет УВАЖЕНИЯ к человеку как к личности, то и каких-то забот о его спокойной смерти (то бишь легализации эвтаназии) нет даже в мечтах.

----------


## Dementiy

> Вас это каким-либо образом затрагивает? По-моему каждый человек волен иметь своё мнение на любой счёт, в том числе и насчёт страны.


 Затрагивает и меня, и всех тех кто живет в этой стране.
И мне больно слышать как кто-то ее оскорбляет.

Имеете претензии к нарушению прав? Выражайте их конкретно к тому, кто их нарушил, а не к абстрактному "страна" / "государство".
Государство - это в том числе и честные граждане (милиционеры, врачи, учителя), благодаря которым вы дожили до своих н-цать лет, а вы плюете на них всех из-за кучки ярких отбросов общества.



> Нет оснований? Отчего же? Есть.


 Конкретно. По данной проблеме. Нет.

----------


## Rum

> И мне больно слышать как кто-то ее оскорбляет.


 Как жаль, что я ничем не могу вам помочь.

----------


## zmejka

> Конечно, никто не может дать оценку интенсивности чужих страданий (особенно душевных), но думаю, большая часть суицидников не смогла бы ее получить.


  в Швейцарии вроде(?)узаконили, или пытаются узаконить эвтаназию для психически больных... вот по этим параметрам многие бы прошли...

----------


## Заблудшая

> в Швейцарии вроде(?)узаконили, или пытаются узаконить эвтаназию для психически больных... вот по этим параметрам многие бы прошли...


 А кто будет в этом случае давать согласие на эвтаназию, если псих. больной недееспособен? Опекун? Некоторые могут воспользоваться этим в своих интересах и убрать таким образом "неугодного" человека...

Хотелось бы, чтобы в первую очередь учитывалась свободная воля самоубийцы, независимо от того, каким заболеванием он страдает или у него иные причины уйти из жизни. Ну и конечно, человек должен быть дееспособен и совершеннолетний.

----------


## zmejka

Заблудшая
, ну, там психиатр должен будет давать разрешение. в том прецеденте пациент был болен тяжелым МДП. Так адекватный такой больной, или нет?

----------


## neformatik

Ну так или иначе это твоя жизнь портит оргонизм закон разрешает тоесть медленная смерть!!!! А вот самому осознано уйти нет!!!! В прочем это и подвергает на действия су изо закона тоесть запрета (ну это мое мнение )

----------


## Ранний

в Бельгии недавно легализовали эвтаназию для несовершеннолетних. Просто там понимают, что гораздо лучше помочь, нежели человек будет мучиться и сам что-то предпринимать. А в России жить - это само по себе с/у. Только медленное, мучительное, садистское. На любителя удовольствие. Многие не выдерживают.
Но кому-то же надо рожать рабов для правящих клептократов. Вот у нас и запрещають и не пущають. Хотя ситуацию этим никак не исправить.

----------


## Dementiy

> А в России жить - это само по себе с/у.


 Это ваше личное мнение, основанное на жизненном опыте проживания в разных странах?
Или вы повторяете навязанные астротурфингом стереотипы?

----------


## Maullar

_Не будут из-за религиозных убеждений, экономических (мы же рабочие руки, в конце то концов), да и где они найдут этих "палачей", которые "казнят" суицидников? 
Хотя, я за. Вполне возможно, там и психологи какие-либо будут. Кому можно помочь - отговорят по-умному, а тому, кому уже помочь нельзя... Соответственно._

----------


## suicidewave

_Человек_ поставил некие этические рамки. 
Есть вещи ,которые не принято обсуждать в приличном обществе.

*Мы* родились ,чтобы жить. Те неудачи ,которые сбивают *нас* с ног — временны.
Так рассуждают _они_,люди ,которые попытаются помочь.
Мы никому ничего не должны ,но в _эвтаназионной_ нас спросят причину. Будет проверка на психическое состояние человека ,думаю ,не одна. 
     С каким ярым упорством люди будут цепляться за *Вашу* никчёмную жизнь.
     Сколько будет шума. Нас это ,конечно ,не волнует. Но заведующим такими больницами придётся столкнуться с митингами ,протестами. Не самый рентабельный выбор для старт -апа ,как говорится. Религиозных фанатиков можно даже не брать в счёт.
    Что в итоге: открытые раны ,выставленные на показ ,вам попытаются зализать ,оставив ,при этом , некое послевкусие. Если у _них_ не получится — позор _им_. Всё равно ,— всё в *твоих* руках — ты можешь распорядиться своей жизнью так ,как хочешь. И если у *тебя* достаточно сил ,чтобы убить себя — *тебе* не нужны никакие клиники: всё это придумывают люди ,которые ищут какой -либо помощи ,_они_ хотят ,чтобы _их_ спасли.

----------


## ArigatoGodzaimasu

По мне,эвтаназия должна быть узаконена.Лучше всего под эту категорию подойдут неизлечимо больные,страдающие.Они сами с удовольствием хотят умереть,но праведники и прочие мракобесы заставляют их доживать свой жалкий,запачканный экскрементами и мочой остаток жизни.Разве так человек должен уходить из жизни?С каким пор достойная смерть сменила смерть, полную физической боли и осознания внезапного конца в любой момент?Если человек себя уважает,то он постарается уйти заранее,а не быть игрушкой для любования родственников.
Эвтаназия для "депрессивных личностей" крайне сомнительная,особенно подростки.Многие из ВНЕЗАПНО поймут красоту жизни.Немногие останутся суицидентниками.Очень спорно.Тут много этических вопросов и прочей глупой неразберихи,для которой не будет квалификации и вступить в спор сможет любой деревенщина.Хотя,мне нравится эта идея,несмотря на ее сложность.
Вообще,как написал *suicidewave*,чтобы убить себя-не нужны клиники.Эвтаназия-это когда нет смелости даже убить себя и ты обращаешься к специалистам в надежде на прекрасную,пахнущую ароматами великолепных цветов смерть.Больший процент таких людей,естественно,женщины.
Короче,в нашей Рашке об этом можно и не мечтать в ближайшие десятилетия.

----------


## Dementiy

*ArigatoGodzaimasu*, не в "рашке", а в России.

Не стоит демонстрировать всем и каждому свои дурные манеры.
Ведь даже настоящие враги России не опускаются до этого, сохраняя свое достоинство.

----------


## fuсka rolla

С политотой- в корзину.

----------


## Ангела

Я вообще только за! Легализация должна существовать. НХотябы для тех кого болезни и эгоизм родных обрекли жить от таблетки до таблетки. Естьмного,к сожалению очень много людей которые пркованны к кровати годами.. К креслу и т.д. факт остаётся фактом. Каждый из них не даст потомства и ни когда не обретёт половинку. Я уже молчу о пользе обществу.. Спросите их они не хотят не жить, а страдать. Потому что это не жизнь.

----------


## generalfailure

По мне - так надо ввести эвтаназию. Для любого желающего. Нет желания жить - усыпили, без боли и страданий.
Те, кто хочет жить - продолжат жить и дадут потомство, они займут места тех, кто жить не хочет. И все будут довольны.
Плаксивые рефлексирующие тряпки, навроде меня, будут потихоньку исчезать и человечество в этом плане станет куда лучше и жизнеспособнее.
Но, разумеется, все только на добровольной основе, без принудительной эвтаназии.

Извиняюсь за некропостинг, если тут это возбраняется.  :Smile:

----------


## Вик

В Нидерландах вроде собираются замутить подобное. (assisted suicide)

----------


## B'S'L

Это - убийство. Человеку всегда можно помочь психологически, если нанять лучших специалистов.

----------


## Freezer2007

> Это - убийство. Человеку всегда можно помочь психологически, если нанять лучших специалистов.


 А зачем? Решая за человека обращаться ему за психологической помощью или нет, Вы отказываете человеку в праве самому принимать решения. Таким образом - человек добровольно ушедший из жизни априори становится психически больным. Любой телохранитель в обязанности которого входит закрыть собой объект - болен, солдат - болен по определению, а также многие другие. Ведь эти люди при определенный обстоятельствах готовы сами принять смерть. Сейчас мне скажут что я сравниваю - несравнимое, но по сути разница в ценностях. Давайте решим - или мы коллективный улей, где нет места личности, или каждый из нас сам решает чего стоит его жизнь. 

Если человек для себя решил уйти - он будет мучаться, но уйдет.
Если ему не помогут профессионалы - он будет дополнительно мучаться физически.

Введение эвтаназии по сути ничего не меняет, кроме одного - отношения общества к решению человека уйти из жизни.

Можно долго размышлять про эгоизм по отношению к близким, но это палка о двух концах, можно прийти к умозаключению что это они проявляют эгоизм к тебе.

----------


## Парняга

Синие киты!!!

----------


## B'S'L

> А зачем? Решая за человека обращаться ему за психологической помощью или нет, Вы отказываете человеку в праве самому принимать решения. Таким образом - человек добровольно ушедший из жизни априори становится психически больным. Любой телохранитель в обязанности которого входит закрыть собой объект - болен, солдат - болен по определению, а также многие другие. Ведь эти люди при определенный обстоятельствах готовы сами принять смерть. Сейчас мне скажут что я сравниваю - несравнимое, но по сути разница в ценностях. Давайте решим - или мы коллективный улей, где нет места личности, или каждый из нас сам решает чего стоит его жизнь. 
> 
> Если человек для себя решил уйти - он будет мучаться, но уйдет.
> Если ему не помогут профессионалы - он будет дополнительно мучаться физически.
> 
> Введение эвтаназии по сути ничего не меняет, кроме одного - отношения общества к решению человека уйти из жизни.
> 
> Можно долго размышлять про эгоизм по отношению к близким, но это палка о двух концах, можно прийти к умозаключению что это они проявляют эгоизм к тебе.


 Решая за человека? Нет, это помощь, а не приказ. И почему-же если ему не помогут профессионалы он будет мучатся физически?
Мы что начали разговор о психофизиологии? Человек должен всё обдумать и попытаться найти смысл
жизни, позитивные стороны существования, прежде чем он порежет вены, или спрыгнет с балкона. Ну, а 
если суицид не удастся, то человека заберут в комнату с белыми стенами, где он сойдёт с ума, и никак не
сможет нанести себе вред. Если человек не знает ради чего и зачем жить, почему нельзя просто жить?
Без радости, но.. жить. Человек может просто жить в рутине, просыпаться, есть идти на работу, по сути
смерть - это та-же рутина, но без возможности что-то изменить.

----------


## B'S'L

> Синие киты!!!


 Ты что, зашёл в группу смерти?

----------


## Freezer2007

> Решая за человека? Нет, это помощь, а не приказ. И почему-же если ему не помогут профессионалы он будет мучатся физически?
> Мы что начали разговор о психофизиологии? Человек должен всё обдумать и попытаться найти смысл
> жизни, позитивные стороны существования, прежде чем он порежет вены, или спрыгнет с балкона. Ну, а 
> если суицид не удастся, то человека заберут в комнату с белыми стенами, где он сойдёт с ума, и никак не
> сможет нанести себе вред. Если человек не знает ради чего и зачем жить, почему нельзя просто жить?
> Без радости, но.. жить. Человек может просто жить в рутине, просыпаться, есть идти на работу, по сути
> смерть - это та-же рутина, но без возможности что-то изменить.


 Помощь оказанная против воли это насилие. 

Допустим обдумает, попытается и дальше решится на самоубийство, почему б не предоставить ему возможность реализовать свое право на свободу воли при помощи узаконенной эвтаназии?

Насколько я понимаю наказание в виде ограничения свободы накладывается за посягательства на права других людей. 
А почему за попытку реализовать свое право на свободу воли, без посягательства на права других, человек должен получать наказание?

А почему человек сам не может выбрать как ему обойтись с этой рутиной?

А с чего Вы взяли что смерть - рутина? Я например считаю иначе, и все кто будут отвечать на вопрос смерти будут руководствоваться исключительно своими представлениями, общие направления которых может задавать религия или философия, но частности у всех будут уникальны.

----------


## Destiny

> Почему нельзя сделать клиники где всех доброврольцев будут усыплять и резать на органы! много было бы желающих! и много бы достойных людей спасли! а те кто не хочет жить могли бы умереть ДОСТОЙНО, как люди!!!!! а не как свиньи опущенные жить и мучаться!!! жить вопреки зачем???  ПОЧЕМУ НЕ ЛЕГАЛИЗУЮТ?? Ваше мнение!!! Хотят чтобы мы мучались?


 Мир меняется и общество тоже. Сейчас разрешено многое, что было запрещено. И если в данном вопросе закрутятся достаточно большие деньги - все быстро забудут и про церковные запреты и про моральные аспекты. Поставят на поток и даже будут рекламировать.

----------


## tempo

За большие деньги не то, что су-, а и просто -цид легализуют. Если ответ не будет лично неприемлем для деньгодержателей.

Совсем недавно х. в ж. и язык в п. были весьма неодобряемы, я терерь смотрим на Европу - пидорас на пидорасе, да ещё детей на усынодочение требуют.

----------


## alister

Выше говорили, что проблема лежит в правовой сфере, религии, гуманизме.
Не понимаю, в чем юридическая проблема. Вроде если разрешить ассистированный суицид, жтим могут 
пользоваться, чтобы подстроить убийство. Но в Нидерландах спокойно работают. Все делает специальная 
клиника, создаются видео-отчеты. А в России, когда убивают, просто оставляют записку похожим подчерком, 
и менты довольны.
Насчет религии. На днях в одной передаче присутствовал священник. У него были примерно такие 
слова: "если не хоет человек жить, зачем ему мешать?" Вот это реально гуманно. Это по-христиански. 
Если душа у человека мучается, зачем ее держать? Хотя принято считать, что для истинного христианина 
су -табу. Проблема в аутичности большинтва. Они душу не чувствуют. Им нужно перейти от стадности 
к духовности.
Теперь про гуманность. Ее нужно обновить.  Почему бы больным людям не давать эвтаназию? И лучше 
при рождении. Помните Квазимодо? Всю жизнь он мучился. А окружающие только смеялись над этим. 
А чем была плоха программа Т-4? Ничем. Всем стало бы лучше. Но люди возмущались. Сначала смеются 
над муками больных людей, затем говорят: да, как же так можно? это ведь ужас! После чего снова смеются. 
Что в них говорило? Сострадание или суеверный страх. Ай-я-яй, что-то не так, непорядок. Нельзя сказать, 
эти люди поступили, как тупое стадо?

----------


## June

И в мире зверей, и в мире людей, большинство - тупое стадо, которое ничего не решает, которое способно только копировать. Отсюда и бессвязность. Копируют то одно, то другое. Вожаков или пастухов единицы. Нужны ли пастуху самоубийства в стаде, пусть и ассистируемые?

----------


## Unity

А нужна ли человеку "жизнь" - где он до конца - наёмный раб, с вечной ипотекой и в вечных долгах? Нужен ли ему всю жизнь предписанный обществом бессмысленный труд - просто ради выживания? Нужна ль ему плоть, дизайн коей, например, оному не нравится? Нужно ль ему жить, если жизнь не в радость, если опустела копилка мечты, если целей нет - равно как и понимания - для чего же просыпаться утром??? Официальный суицид покончил с всем бы этим фарсом! Экономика бы получила мотивированных граждан а не "умирающих лебедей", партачащих неустанно, в плену бессрочной депрессии, двигающихся в никуда...
Все бы выиграли от этого, наверное - с "будкою самоубийств". Численность бы человеческой популяции, наконец-то, стабилизировалась...

----------


## Кирилллл

> А нужна ли человеку "жизнь" - где он до конца - наёмный раб, с вечной ипотекой и в вечных долгах? Нужен ли ему всю жизнь предписанный обществом бессмысленный труд - просто ради выживания? Нужна ль ему плоть, дизайн коей, например, оному не нравится? Нужно ль ему жить, если жизнь не в радость, если опустела копилка мечты, если целей нет - равно как и понимания - для чего же просыпаться утром??? Официальный суицид покончил с всем бы этим фарсом! Экономика бы получила мотивированных граждан а не "умирающих лебедей", партачащих неустанно, в плену бессрочной депрессии, двигающихся в никуда...
> Все бы выиграли от этого, наверное - с "будкою самоубийств". Численность бы человеческой популяции, наконец-то, стабилизировалась...


 Да уж, неплохо написано, лайкнул если бы форум позволял. В трёх четырёх предложениях прям описал мою действительность.

----------


## Отжитый

Большевики, кстати, в самые первые мгновения Советской власти узаконили эвтаназию. Но потом опомнились, очень быстро. Отменили. Они вообще потом много что отменили.

----------


## Wasted

> Большевики, кстати, в самые первые мгновения Советской власти узаконили эвтаназию. Но потом опомнились, очень быстро. Отменили. Они вообще потом много что отменили.


 
Так это была их тактика: сразу всё наобещать, а когда взяли власть железной хваткой, загнать в ещё большее рабство.

----------


## Отжитый

> Так это была их тактика: сразу всё наобещать, а когда взяли власть железной хваткой, загнать в ещё большее рабство.


 Ну да.  Просто  в случае  эвтаназии  их никто за язык  не тянул, если я правильно помню.  Потому  и  непонятно, зачем вообще было  это разрешать хоть на короткое время.

----------


## Милая Кися

Потому что тогда в России людей не останется

----------


## Отжитый

> Потому что тогда в России людей не останется


 Ещё  иногда  добавляют, что  тогда люди начнут  совершать  убийства, оформляя  справки о  "добровольном"  суициде  этого  человека.   В деспотическом   государстве, без  сомнения, так и  будет.

----------

